# GT: Game 71 vs Rockets 3/28



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(34-36) VS 
Houston Rockets(45-26)

WHEN: Wednesday, March 28 2007 - 7:00 PM PT 10:00 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; ESPN; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 1110
Season Meetings: 
Rockets won 108-103
Clippers won 98-93
Rockets won 109-105


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out
Sam Cassell - Day To Day



Rockets Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Rafer Alston | Tracy McGrady | Shane Battier | Chuck Hayes | Yao Ming

 Key Reserves







|







|








Luther Head | Juwan Howard | Dikembe Mutombo

Injury Report:
Dikembe Mutumbo - Day To Day

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 95-91
Q's Prediction Record: 42-27


ESPN Preview:



Clippers power forward Elton Brand scored a season-high 37 points in the most recent defeat to the Rockets, and is averaging 24.0 points and 8.7 rebounds in the three meetings this season.

Brand had 18 points and 14 boards in Saturday's 111-105 victory over Washington, Los Angeles' fourth straight win.

The Clippers have won five of six following a five-game skid, and will be looking to win five in a row for the first time since Nov. 2-12. They're averaging 105.5 points on 50.0 percent shooting during their winning streak after averaging 89.9 points in their previous seven games.

"We're playing with a lot of poise and a lot of resolve and we are very confident right now," Brand said. "We're definitely jelling as a team, getting better each game. We can feel it out there and we're excited to play."

Los Angeles is in eighth place in the West, 1 1/2 games behind seventh-place Denver and two games ahead of ninth-place Golden State. The Clippers made the playoffs last season for the first time since 1996-97, and have not made the postseason in consecutive seasons since 1991-92 and '92-93.

Corey Maggette scored nine of his season-high 29 points in the final 77 seconds against the Wizards. He's averaging 23.0 points -- 6.9 above his season average -- on 61.2 percent shooting in his last five games.

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
4th ranked Rockets are visiting the 14th ranked Clippers and are projected to win by a margin of 1.2 points or more. The same site gives the Rockets a 55.6% chance of winning, while giving the Clippers a 44.3% chance of winning.

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Rockets are a good team but it would be nice if the Clippers can take this game and continue on their streak. Every game counts if the Clippers want to make the playoffs. I forget whether it was either Cassell or Mobley who would have big games against the Rockets but it sure be nice if one of the did have a big game, especially Mobley who is more likely to play. Brand needs to have over and have a huge night since his matchup against the Rockets PF is weak.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao's looking to rebound from bad performances, so expect him to come out with a bang


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


>


really this never gets old...:lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> really this never gets old...:lol:



it's kind of a superstition for me also...ever since i started posting that gif, they went on their winning streak...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a big game today. The Clips played well aganist them last time and hopefully Brand can play really good again and pull out a win. And hopefully Chuck Hayes doesnt tear them up again, because that should not happen.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> This is a big game today. The Clips played well aganist them last time and hopefully Brand can play really good again and pull out a win. And hopefully Chuck Hayes doesnt tear them up again, because that should not happen.


Haven't seen you post in a while, welcome back I'm guessing. :cheers:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers struggling half way through the first. defense needs to step up, and the new maggette needs to show up.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand gets hacked by 4 players on the rebound, no call, mcgrady draws a little touch gets the foul.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 29-21 at the end of the first thanks to ELTON BRAND hitting a 3pointer!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Kaman sucks


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yao has 3 fouls, don't resort to jumpers, drive into him and give him his fourth


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Hart is playing pretty well tonight, again.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 49-42 at the half. Seem to be clicking, but they need to stop relying on jumpers, mainly Maggette as he isn't hitting his tonight and start slashing. Defensively, Clippers need to improve.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Can somebody please explain to me what that thing on Elton Brand's leg is??? I dont know if he explained it because i got drunk and zoned out. please help me... thanks.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

:curse:ing horrible start to the second half. Wake the :****: up and play for 48 minutes, not 24. 

Ok time to calm down.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette is shooting 3-14


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers are imploding and its annoying that T-mac doesnt miss


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Rockets up 70-61 at the end of three. Can you guys hit a damn shot? Clippers need to go the **** away from the P&R and stick with what's been good to them during the first half.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That Brand block on Yao was ridiculous


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton is just DOMINATING Yao...72-72 time out Rockets


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

whoa man, close game


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers just don't deserve this one after getting outscored 12-28 in the third quarter.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

2 point game 2 minutes


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brand is one heck of a player


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

oh me oh my


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

10-2 run puts the clippers up by 2 with 1:05 left in the game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

everytime Battier shoots from that corner, I always think its going in


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Leave battier wide open for three, are you ****ting me?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sigh that 2 point lead went by pretty quickly

lets go clips


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

blew that one


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

THAT WAS A THREE what the ****


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

robbed


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bull****


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

**** that bull****


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

:clap: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

tim thomas actually had a decent shot. but that last play should have went to elton brand. o well, if we lose this, clips have that 3rd quarter to blame. other than that, the team looks pretty solid. i'm expecting them to bounce back against the kings and trailblazers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, Mobley got robbed... I mean seriously, Rockets got a huge break. I was shocked over the call myself.

Robbed man, just robbed...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Cot Damn

I feel your pain


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bull****


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> :clap: :yay: :clap2:


**** you you ****ing ****
Get the **** out of here you little **** faced *****


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> :clap: :yay: :clap2:


and i dont know what you're cheering about cuz the warriors are ****ing awful and are pretty much done with their difficult schedule

same **** different year for them


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

cadarn said:


> **** you you ****ing ****
> Get the **** out of here you little **** faced *****


lol


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

How about that idiotic play before the blown call... clippers shoot a three with 6 seconds left while they were down by two? that was a terrible possession, couldn't have done much worse.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

We know what it feels like to be robbed many times. Clips get a taste of it
:lol: :lol:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

cadarn said:


> How about that idiotic play before the blown call... clippers shoot a three with 6 seconds left while they were down by two? that was a terrible possession, couldn't have done much worse.


Yeah I was wondering what the play was that Thomas was shooting. I was happy though that it clanked off the rim.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> We know what it feels like to be robbed many times. Clips get a taste of it
> :lol: :lol:


robbed of what? all those missed chances and opportunities at a title run?　LOL

seriously do what's left of your fan base a favor and just leave


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> How about that idiotic play before the blown call... clippers shoot a three with 6 seconds left while they were down by two? that was a terrible possession, couldn't have done much worse.


I agree, but can't blame that when the refs screwed it up easily.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I agree, but can't blame that when the refs screwed it up easily.


Subjective calls are one thing, but to miss something so obvious and clearcut is beyond my comprehension of nba refs.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I agree, but can't blame that when the refs screwed it up easily.


i dont see how you can blame the refs either considering cuttino mobley missed the first free throw...and if anything it was the piss-poor 3rd quarter that did the clippers in. you can't just blame the loss on a bonehead mistake late in the 4th when the clips should be playing for the full 48 minutes. had the clips survived the 3rd, then the game would have not come to that scenario


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i dont see how you can blame the refs either considering cuttino mobley missed the first free throw...and if anything it was the piss-poor 3rd quarter that did the clippers in. you can't just blame the loss on a bonehead mistake late in the 4th when the clips should be playing for the full 48 minutes. had the clips survived the 3rd, then the game would have not come to that scenario


If he was shooting 3 free throws for the chance to tie, sure he would have had a lot of pressure to make them, but he still would know that there was a chance to tie the game. Having to shoot 2 free throws with that little time left after a bad call is really a confidence killer and it reduced the clippers chances of winning by a ton. So it's not like he would have still missed the first free throw. He would have been thinking about it differently.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> If he was shooting 3 free throws for the chance to tie, sure he would have had a lot of pressure to make them, but he still would know that there was a chance to tie the game. Having to shoot 2 free throws with that little time left after a bad call is really a confidence killer and it reduced the clippers chances of winning by a ton. So it's not like he would have still missed the first free throw. He would have been thinking about it differently.


i honestly thought there was more chance that cuttino would have missed 1 of the three free throws anyways than sinking all of them. call me pessimistic, but i was not surprised the clips would lose in a heartbreaker considering they did not play well, especially in the 3rd. 

but i agree, someone needs to get fired for that terrible call. one of the refs was standing two feet from where mobley got fouled, which was CLEARLY past the 3 point line

redeem yourself clips, redeem yourselves by taking kings and blazers


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the ref made a terrible call. mobley was clearly fouled while shooting a 3. so he should have gotten 3 free throws. but regardless his missed his first free throw. whether they gave him the two shot foul or the three shot foul, the first free throw was one that he had to make. he missed it. i don't think you can place blame on the refs when mobley missed a free throw he had to make either way.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i dont see how you can blame the refs either considering cuttino mobley missed the first free throw...and if anything it was the piss-poor 3rd quarter that did the clippers in. you can't just blame the loss on a bonehead mistake late in the 4th when the clips should be playing for the full 48 minutes. had the clips survived the 3rd, then the game would have not come to that scenario


Do you realize how mad he was? Half an hour after the game he's still steaming in his interview. No way he's gonna be focused after getting trashed by the refs not paying attention. Actually he just basically said what I did.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> the ref made a terrible call. mobley was clearly fouled while shooting a 3. so he should have gotten 3 free throws. but regardless his missed his first free throw. whether they gave him the two shot foul or the three shot foul, the first free throw was one that he had to make. he missed it. i don't think you can place blame on the refs when mobley missed a free throw he had to make either way.



Like I said



> If he was shooting 3 free throws for the chance to tie, sure he would have had a lot of pressure to make them, but he still would know that there was a chance to tie the game. Having to shoot 2 free throws with that little time left after a bad call is really a confidence killer and it reduced the clippers chances of winning by a ton. So it's not like he would have still missed the first free throw. He would have been thinking about it differently.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Do you realize how mad he was? Half an hour after the game he's still steaming in his interview. No way he's gonna be focused after getting trashed by the refs not paying attention. Actually he just basically said what I did.


Exactly, Rocket fans want to cling to that, they need to look at everything, but then again, I'm not surprised.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> redeem yourself clips, redeem yourselves by taking kings and blazers



I think they will, everyone after the game looked and sounded mad as hell and not about ready to give up anything.
Even though they lost, they're still playing pretty well.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

regardless of what was going through mobley's head, he really needed to buckle down and give his team the best chance for the win by sinking that first free throw, whether he had two more coming or not...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> Exactly, Rocket fans want to cling to that, they need to look at everything, but then again, I'm not surprised.


like i said, it was definitely a terrible call. mobley deserved 3 free throws. but if mobley wants to complain that they got screwed, he has to make that first free throw. because without it, it didn't matter anyway.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> like i said, it was definitely a terrible call. mobley deserved 3 free throws. but if mobley wants to complain that they got screwed, he has to make that first free throw. because without it, it didn't matter anyway.


Read my previous post.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Exactly, Rocket fans better be happy they got this win. Jazz are a team I really dislike, but I hope they whup on the Rockets *and Yao gets hurt AGAIN.*


Man **** you. 

I understand you got robbed on that call, and if you had any sense as to look over at the Rockets board you would see even we are saying we got lucky on that bad call. What the hell did Yao have anything to do with the ref's inability to make a correct call?

Not one of us says anything remotly degrading towards the CLippers tonight, and here you are shoving your low class attitude. To think I came here to give you guys respect for the bad call, only to have you say stuff like that?

Whatever...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man **** you.
> 
> I understand you got robbed on that call, and if you had any sense as to look over at the Rockets board you would see even we are saying we got lucky on that bad call. What the hell did Yao have anything to do with the ref's inability to make a correct call?
> 
> Not one of us says anything remotly degrading towards the CLippers tonight, and here you are shoving your low class attitude. To think I came here to give you guys respect for the bad call, only to have you say stuff like that?


I have looked at numerous Rockets boards and did not see anything but laughter and enjoyment of getting a call, no point in looking at this one. You want to resort to personal attacks, go right ahead, but don't try to talk about low class when Rocket fans were laughing at getting the bad call on numerous other forums and saying it was the RIGHT call. If you want to talk about low class, check yourself first. Thanks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I have looked at numerous Rockets boards and did not see anything but laughter and enjoyment of getting a call, no point in looking at this one. You want to resort to personal attacks, go right ahead, but don't try to talk about low class when Rocket fans were laughing at getting the bad call on numerous other forums and saying it was the RIGHT call. If you want to talk about low class, check yourself first. Thanks.


...Whatever, your issue, not mine.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

it was a bull**** call, he was behind the line by a ****ing mile, im guessing the stupid refs just assumed he was not beyond the arc becuz his momentum carried him soo much passed it ...
who knows what would have happened if he got the 3 free throws, but knowing the Clippers he would have probably missed them like he did the first of his two attempts....
we just couldnt stop Yao, i hate T-MAc cuz hes good haha and never seems to miss against us 
but i like Yao as an NBA fan the guy is great


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I have looked at numerous Rockets boards and did not see anything but laughter and enjoyment of getting a call, no point in looking at this one. You want to resort to personal attacks, go right ahead, but don't try to talk about low class when Rocket fans were laughing at getting the bad call on numerous other forums and saying it was the RIGHT call. If you want to talk about low class, check yourself first. Thanks.


I checked the Rockets board. Where exactly did the Houston fans parade around and claim the call to be the RIGHT call? Let's begin with Dream Hakeem's post. 


> the bad call saved us :0


Note that the word "bad" in this sentence is used to signify that the poster agrees that it was indeed a faulty decision by the refs that lead to the premature victory. The emoticon is also not one with smiles.

Let's move on to Cornholio's post. 


> Thanks, ref for your bad call


Again, he acknowledged that the call was bad. You cannot rag on a guy for being happy for a win, with or without outside assistance. 

OneBadLT wrote


> wow, guys we got lucky as hell with that call...


Again, I see no ill sentiments towards Clippers fans or claims of the right call. 

PriceisWright, then wrote:


> Cat would've missed at least. If he misses 1 under 2 ft pressure, he was definitely gonna miss under 3ft pressure


He merely states his opinion that under either situation, Mobley's missed freethrow doomed the Clippers. If you see that "hatin" towards LA, then by all means, go ahead and pour on the ill will. 
__________________


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I checked the Rockets board. Where exactly did the Houston fans parade around and claim the call to be the RIGHT call? Let's begin with Dream Hakeem's post.
> 
> Note that the word "bad" in this sentence is used to signify that the poster agrees that it was indeed a faulty decision by the refs that lead to the premature victory. The emoticon is also not one with smiles.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't I say numerous forums I looked at and then later on said "other forums". Just wondering, did you read the entire post before you decided to change what I said around?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok Rockets fans, lets clear out while the Clips fans can blow off their steam...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=126557&page=26&pp=20

Read from there on (biggest online Rockets community on the net). Thanks


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't I say numerous forums I looked at and then later on said "other forums". Just wondering, did you read the entire post before you decided to change what I said around?


I actually didn't catch that. However, if you read content you find distasteful in other forums, then please keep your wishful hating in said forums. I would like to think of this particular forum as having a bit of class. There really isn't reason to act like a child.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I actually didn't catch that. However, if you read content you find distasteful in other forums, then please keep your wishful hating in said forums. I would like to think of this particular forum as having a bit of class. There really isn't reason to act like a child.


Class doesn't equal personal attacks does it?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Class doesn't equal personal attacks does it?


I don't follow. Neither I nor any other Houston fan personally attacked you.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=126557&page=26&pp=20
> 
> Read from there on (biggest online Rockets community on the net). Thanks


Posts such as:



> Why you talking sh!t? Tim Thomas put Yao Ming out of commission for 3 months, so SHUT YOUR FACE.





> Here is to the Warriors or Hornets over taking the Clippers





> He missed the first free throw, so it dont matter boy.
> 
> I'll say this right now....CLIPPERS HAVE NO CHANCE IN HELL BEATING DALLAS.
> 
> Now the Warriors, those guys have a history of giving the Mavs fits. AND they're finally healthy. This team deserves the playoffs, not the other chump team in LA.





> Crappy Clipper fan. I'm going to enjoy it if Clippers don't make the playoffs.


Pic Posted:









I fail to see the class, sorry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't understand why the ref the farthest away from the Mobley 3 foul was able to overturn the ref who was standing literally three feet away who signaled it was a 3 point shot (he raised his hand for the 3 point shot)????? Things like that infuriate me. Though it also angered me that the Clippers had an awful 3rd quarter to put them behind.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Missed the game but everyone says you were robbed so bad luck.

Warriors v Clippers for 8th is more interesting now...............
As is:
Jazz v Rockets for 4th..............................


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Not necessary -YM


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Great game guys! Can I just love on Elton Brand? Poor Chuck was playing awesome defense on him and the guy just kept shooting over him. 

I think yall will keep your spot in the playoffs, your team does NOT want to lose. A nice mix of vets and young athleticism should help you down the stretch.

Good luck!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Posts such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you miss my point entirely? Again? I said that you should keep the hating within those forums that spew that kind of poor sportsmanship in the first place. Why are you bringing what was said in clutchfans here? The class I was referring to was Houston fans on THIS forum. I can't speak for Houston fans EVERYWHERE, as I can surely find Clippers fans SOMEWHERE that are absolutely classless, but the ones in bbforums have class and I would like it to stay that way.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how do blind people become refs??? boggles the mind...**** steve javey...mother****ing punk...i wonder how much he was paid...isn't he allowed to confer with the other refs to get the call right??? isn't he allowed to look at the replay???

with race so tight, he might have cost us the playoffs...eat **** and die steve javey...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

let's look at the posititves:

we played one of the best teams in the nba and gave them all they could handle...

they only won because of one of the most horrible calls i have ever seen...

elton was a beast on the defensive and offensive end of the floor, he was very assertive...

overcame a 9 point deficit going into the 4th and actually took the lead for a while, balls didn't shrivel up like usual...



very good game that we could've/should've won, if not for a highly incompetent ref...


i'm not mad at the rockets or their fans, for them a win is a win...i'm just happy that our team showed heart out there...this should fuel the fire to lead us into the playoffs...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> elton was a beast on the defensive and offensive end of the floor, he was very assertive...


I was loving on Elton Brand's game last night... even though he was beating on the Rox. I know you Clips fans must love to watch that guy go to work.  Another Dukie.. I can't believe I am appreciating another Duke player... first Shane Battier, now Elton. The rest of the UK fandom may crucify me! LOL


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I was loving on Elton Brand's game last night... even though he was beating on the Rox. I know you Clips fans must love to watch that guy go to work.  Another Dukie.. I can't believe I am appreciating another Duke player... first Shane Battier, now Elton. The rest of the UK fandom may crucify me! LOL



thanks for the brand support :cheers: ...that block on yao in the 4th was a thing of beauty...


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_wp2hBbZ0iY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_wp2hBbZ0iY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

